

Gongkai: an alternate open ecosystem that built a $12 phone - asb
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=3040

======
asb
To the editors: yes this title is altered from the original blog title. I
thought the description in bunnie's tweet was better
<https://twitter.com/bunniestudios/status/324624996259475456>

------
lubujackson
This is a really cool breakdown + analysis.

------
pasbesoin
Don't just read about the phone itself. Read to/at the end, where Bunnie
describes the environment where this phone and things like it are coming to
be.

